# Elite Brands, Inc. Announces Rokinon’s Newest 16mm T2.2 Cine Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14146"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14146">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Rokinon is thrilled to announce the release of its 16mm T2.2 Cine lens in September, 2013. The Rokinon 16mm is a wide-angle lens for DSLR and mirrorless cameras in both the APS-C and Micro Four Thirds formats.</p>
<p>This lens allows for an impressive range of depth of field, with its fast T2.2 aperture. With a smooth operating manual focus, the 16mm offers pristine sharpness and clarity. It is ideal for shooting landscapes, architecture and interiors, as well enjoying unique perspectives and close-ups with shallow depth of field.</p>
<p>The 16mm T2.2 Cine lens features de-clicked apertures and follow focus compatibility, which is ideal for video. The lens is constructed with a solid build, using 13 optical elements in 11 groups with 2 aspherical lenses.</p>
<p>Rokinon is proud to provide a wide range of mounts. The 16mm T2.2 lens will be available in Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Sony, Canon M, Fujifilm X, Sony E, Samsung NX, as well as Micro Four Thirds cameras.</p>
<p>Rokinon continues its mission of “Excellence for Less.” See these great lenses at a Rokinon dealer near you or at <a href="http://www.rokinon.com" target="_blank">www.rokinon.com</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dmosier (Aug 8, 2013)

Sure, that sounds like a cool lens and all... but they already had a 14mm so I'm really not sure why this lens exists. Maybe they'll put a 15mm lens out next instead of the 50mm cine lens that is the glaring hole in their lineup.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 8, 2013)

dmosier said:


> Sure, that sounds like a cool lens and all... but they already had a 14mm so I'm really not sure why this lens exists. Maybe they'll put a 15mm lens out next instead of the 50mm cine lens that is the glaring hole in their lineup.



Might be that the 14mm has the weird mustache distortion, and at 16mm they can do a design cheaply enough that they don't have that. Still is super-wide/very wide depending on FF/crop, so it can still fill that role well enough.


----------



## bvukich (Aug 8, 2013)

Like it's 16mm f/2 brother, this lens is unfortunately crop only.


----------



## bvukich (Aug 8, 2013)

Side note/question... Has anyone had any experience with the cine and non-cine versions of the same lens? They're optically identical, but is there any build quality improvement on the cine version?

I'm looking at the 14/2.8 and the extra cost for the cine version would be worth it for a focus ring that isn't sloppy.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 8, 2013)

bvukich said:


> Side note/question... Has anyone had any experience with the cine and non-cine versions of the same lens? They're optically identical, but is there any build quality improvement on the cine version?
> 
> I'm looking at the 14/2.8 and the extra cost for the cine version would be worth it for a focus ring that isn't sloppy.



Oh, it's a crop? That's unfortunate 

Yea, the cine version will have a much longer focusing throw, and de-clicked aperture. It's also rated in T-stops instead of F-stops. Although with it being f/2 and T/2.2 I'm guessing that's a pretty decent actual transmission, although I don't know how that compares to other lenses.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Aug 9, 2013)

Almost got excited. Almost.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 9, 2013)

dmosier said:


> Maybe they'll put a 15mm lens out next instead of the 50mm cine lens that is the glaring hole in their lineup.



Word.


----------



## dmosier (Aug 9, 2013)

bvukich said:


> Side note/question... Has anyone had any experience with the cine and non-cine versions of the same lens? They're optically identical, but is there any build quality improvement on the cine version?
> 
> I'm looking at the 14/2.8 and the extra cost for the cine version would be worth it for a focus ring that isn't sloppy.




Not used the two versions of the same lenses, but I've used the 85mm next to non-cine photo lenses and it is a world of difference in ease of use. We have a 35mm lens at work that has the tiniest lens throw I've ever seen. I'm talking half inch turn that changes focal plan 10 feet. Pulling focus with that thing is a pain.

But the 85 is a beauty to use.


----------

